# Дорзальные грыжи L4-L5, L5-S1



## Maria1190 (23 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора! Прошу помощи; постараюсь быть краткой. Мне 27 лет. 5 лет назад скрутило поясницу, вставала «до туалета». Прошло через неделю, к врачу не ходила. Избегала нагрузок (по возможности). Спина в течение этого времени не беспокоила. Неделю назад опять боль, из-за неудачного поворота. Движения скованы, чуууть отдаёт в начало правого бедра - изредка и очень отдаленно. МРТ прикрепляю. Невролог прописал набор препаратов. После болей-ЛФК, бассейн, укреплять мышцы.

Вопрос: насколько серьёзны результаты МРТ? Как часто теперь ждать рецидивов (при теоретическом условии, что грыжи расти не будут)?
Мнений много не бывает, а я ведь даже не понимаю, какие они - большие, маленькие, средние.. опасны или менее опасны, на данном этапе.
Всем большое спасибо за ответы; заранее


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Мар 2018)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы. установленный неврологом диагноз и проводимое лечение.
Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (23 Мар 2018)

@Maria1190, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Maria1190 (23 Мар 2018)

прикрепляю фотографии

По болям: на данном этапе более-менее ходу, медикаменты помогают (мильгамма, диклофенак и пр.)

Боли не отдают в конечности, локализованы в пояснице. Встать больно, ходить тоже. Прострелы в пояснице и ноющая боль, тяжесть что ли. На второй день вообще ходила еле-еле, шаги по 20 см примерно; ложилась с опорой на руки. Иногда , когда чтоб, чувствуется что-то в ноге , в верхней части бедра. Очень слабые прострелы, почти не ощутимые.

Такие дела)))

               

По болям: на данном этапе более-менее ходу, медикаменты помогают.
Назначения - мильгамма в/м-10 дней, диклофенак в/м - 7 дней
Милокалм 150, 1т 2раза в день - 10днец
Омепразол 1 капсула в день - 10 дней
Корсет средней жёсткости - 2-3ч в день - 2 недели
Лфк, массаж, бассейн.

Боли не отдают в конечности, локализованы в пояснице. Встать больно, ходить тоже. Прострелы в пояснице и ноющая боль, тяжесть что ли. На второй день вообще ходила еле-еле, шаги по 20см примерно; ложилась с опорой на руки. Иногда , когда стою, чувствуется что-то в ноге , в верхней части бедра. Очень слабые прострелы, почти не ощутимые, редкие. Долго стоять не могу, чувствую, что спина устала.

Такте дела)

@Владимир Воротынцев, ответила выше ) посмотрите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Мар 2018)

Вам желательно обратиться к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз ипроведёт полноценное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК.)


----------

